# Pipi in den Augen-Szenen in Filmen in denen man es nicht erwartet (Achtung: Spoiler)



## Kewababsta (3 Aug. 2022)

Es kennt sie wohl jeder. Szenen in Filmen bei denen man denkt "Wer schneidet hier Zwiebeln." Romantische Filme sind natürlich die bei denen man das erwarten würde aber auch andere Filme haben manchmal solche Szenen.

Galaxy Quest
Nachdem Alexander Dane (Alan Rickman) den ganzen Film lang von seiner Rolle genervt ist, vor allem von seinem zum Markenzeichen gewordenen Spruch, erkennt er am Ende wie wichtig er in seiner Rolle für die Termianer und vor allem für Quellek (Patrick Breen) geworden ist und sagt diesem den Spruch, in dem er verspricht ihn zu rächen, kurz bevor dieser stirbt.

Bitte schreibt den Titel des Films immer an den Anfang. So kann jemand der den Film noch nicht gesehen hat weiterscrollen.


----------

